# make your own thread stand!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

this is neat! I'm going to make one when I get back.......but first I have to get off the computer and finish getting ready............

http://www.speerhammocks.com/Assets/Images/Thread Stand X.jpg


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is so neat. I have one that's like that I bought years ago but lost the long part the thread goes through. Been wondering how to make it work, never thought of a clothes hanger. Now I can make some for my serger when I use the 6000 yd spools that don't fit on my serger thread holders.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ok I made it before I left home. I'm so glad it only takes a little over an hour to get to the camper! It seems like it will work just like the ones you buy...it is very lightweight though so I may be looking for something to weight the bottom of it down. The bought one I have wiggles so I screwed it down.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow What an awesome idea! I have so much cone thread and though I have a thread holder on my big ol industrial machine I need one of these to use the cone thread on my regular machines. THANKS AGAIN!:rock::sing:


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Another great thread stand is a Mason jar behind your machine. Heavy enough so it doesn't topple over, and big enough for the larger spools. ALso good for tossing in bobbins, scissors, etc!!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a neat idea. I was looking for one the other day online at Joanns and the reviews on theirs was not good. Will try this instead. Thanks for the info.


----------

